# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مطالب مرتبط با بانکهای اطلاعاتی در VB6 >  جستجو با فیلتر و حذف فیلتر (Filter)

## HamedNet_ir

با سلام

برای جستجو در بانک اطلاعاتی من در رویداد change تکست باکس کد زیر را گذاشته ام:

 
Adodc1.Recordset.Filter = "name like '%" & Text8.Text & "%' "


ولی میخواهم وقتی تکست باکس خالی شد ، دوباره دیتاگرید به حالت قبلی خود ( بدون فیلتر ) برگردد.
از چه کدی استفاده کنم؟
( جستجو کردم ، چیزی پیدا نکردم! )

----------


## rd.net

Adodc1.Recordset.Filter = "select *from table where name like '%" & Text8.Text & "%' "
اینو تست کن.

----------


## HamedNet_ir

> Adodc1.Recordset.Filter = "select *from table where name like '%" & Text8.Text & "%' "
> اینو تست کن.


متاسفانه کد شما اشتباه است.

روشی برای حذف فیلتر ندارید؟

ضمنا از مدیر مربوطه جهت ویرایش عنوان و انتقال تاپیک تشکر میکنم.

----------


## HamedNet_ir

شرمنده که پست میدم! ولی کسی جوابی ندارد؟

----------


## jusef_vb_g

سلام دوست عزیر من از کد زیر استفاده می کنم خوب هم جواب میده


sql = "SELECT * FROM jensf WHERE Left(date," & Len(Text1) & ")='" & Trim(Text1) & "'" & "order by date"
Adodc1.RecordSource = sql
Adodc1.Refresh

--------------------------------------------------------------
jensf :نام جدول
date :نام فیلد
text1 :تکس باکسی که مقدار را دریافت می کند

order bay date : یعنی اینکه موقع جستجو به ترتیب تاریخ جستجوکن(Date نام فیلد تاریخ میباشد)

***********************************************
اگه جواب نداد اینا رو امتحان کن
sql = "SELECT * FROM anbar WHERE Left(sharh," & Len(Text2) & ")='" & Trim(Text2) & "'"

**************************************************  ****
If Trim(Text1) <> "" Then
Adodc2.RecordSource = "SELECT * FROM anbar WHERE sharh='" & Trim(Text1) & "'"
Adodc2.Refresh
End If

موفق باشی
www.vb-access.blogfa.com

----------


## HamedNet_ir

از جواب شما ممنون.
امتحان میکنم ولی من خودم از فیلتر استفاده میکنم و عالی جواب داده فقط من مشکلم حذف فیلتر است!
کسی تا حالا نتونسته فیلتر رو حذف کنه؟

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

If Text8.Text = "" Then
   Adodc1.Refresh
Else
   Adodc1.Recordset.Filter = "name like '%" & Text8.Text & "%' "
End If

----------


## mandanim

Private Sub text1_AfterUpdate()
RecordSource = "Select * from table1 where namea like '*" + Text1.Text + "*'"
End Sub

----------


## Javad-2010

> با سلام
> 
> برای جستجو در بانک اطلاعاتی من در رویداد change تکست باکس کد زیر را گذاشته ام:
> 
>  
> Adodc1.Recordset.Filter = "name like '%" & Text8.Text & "%' "
> ولی میخواهم وقتی تکست باکس خالی شد ، دوباره دیتاگرید به حالت قبلی خود ( بدون فیلتر ) برگردد.
> از چه کدی استفاده کنم؟
> ( جستجو کردم ، چیزی پیدا نکردم! )


دوست عزیز؛
از این کد هم میتونی استفاده کنی:
If Text8.Text = "" Then Adodc1.Refresh: Exit Sub

----------

